# Still no pool... :(



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

He graduated from the cooler to a tuperware container...lol.. too cute!!!! poor guy... get your dad to go buy you a plastic swimming pool!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

LMAO!!!! What a great shot. And just as happy as clam!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Ahh, too cute! Let her dig the hole for the pool!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Poor thing..... He looks like hes thinking ....Come on dad cant you do better than this.......


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

LOL! I snorted my coffee on that one! He just keeps hoping for his big boy (big girl?) pool someday!


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

:bowl:  :bowl: 

OMG - THAT IS FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Poor lil ******...........


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey it looks like it works! LOL Cute picture.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Come on get that sweet boy a pool. It looks like he is growing out of that one also.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

He's a SHE!!!! :lol: 

Love the pic...just as funny as the cooler one!!


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, its a she! The funniest thing was watching her struggle trying to fit her butt down in there. I wish I would have got that on video. 

I actually did get her a little pool when she was <1, but she had it a for whole week before she decided to eat half of it. 
Maybe now that shes older we can try it again.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Here you go Sweety! This is more your size.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG That poor doggie. Soooo cute!


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Charlie06 said:


> Here you go Sweety! This is more your size.



OK i want that pool..lol


----------



## GottaBeGoldens (Aug 11, 2007)

The 'girl' knows how to make do with whatever 'pool' she has......that is a golden retriever, for sure! 

It is obvious she is having fun, totally wet and happy! Thanks for sharing...very cute!


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

lol,thats cute!!
I would be getting him a kiddie pool. Where I live they go for about $10


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

She looks pretty cozy in there. Kiddie pool has to be the next step though. Tell her the boyz invite her for a dip in their big pool!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

What an adorable picture! And this is the pup that was in the water cooler? (I think I voted for that one??) Too funny!


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

somebody has to take a hint...*hint*hint* :


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Great time....
She have a great time in the small lake....
Nice shots, i loved that....


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> And this is the pup that was in the water cooler?






Yup, thats her


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You have me on the floor laughing! Cute picture!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

great picture!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, these pics are priceless! Very cute!


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

I am in love with that picture!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Calendar girl! She sure likes tight spaces...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

This pic made me smile all day....are we gonna have to start a 'pool fund' for her? LOL:


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

Abby said she would share her pool.

She said if she does not want to clime the latter she can always jump in Abbys little pool too. Deep enough to swim in and all.

Heidi


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

what a good laugh, so cute, just like a golden to figure it out. my girls would be jealous, they just have a sprinkler.


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

moverking said:


> This pic made me smile all day....are we gonna have to start a 'pool fund' for her? LOL:


I was thinking the same thing,
she is a water dawg!
Those are awesome pictures, I am still smiling!!!


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

this pic made me laugh out loud.. oh my.. hah thanks I needed to laugh


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great pic. My dogs feel the same way.

Hooch


----------

